# DeusEX: CPU speed keeps altering



## Rin7 (Aug 7, 2006)

So I just bought DeusEx 1 because I heard it was a good game. I was afraid it wouldn't run on Vista but the installation and startup went flawlessy :smile:

So here is the bad part: while I play the game, the CPU speed is way too low. This doesn't mean my laptop can't handle it because when I play the game in a window and have my CPU performance next to it, it only stays at +- 10%.
Sometimes the CPU speed can have a "hicc up" to 50% and the game speed is normal so I am pretty certain the problem lies there.

When I was playing the game XIII on my old laptop with XP, I had the same problem, but I could fix it then :wink:
I adjusted the Power Options wich I found in the Control Panel. I tried to do the same in Vista (putting the CPU at 100% or something:1angel but it didn't seem to work this time...:sigh:

Anyone familliar with this? Couldn't really find an answer in other threads :4-dontkno

my laptop:
HP Pavilion dv6500 Notebook PC
Windows Vista 32 bit
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.0 GHz
RAM 2046 MB
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the setting might be in the bios. there is usually a power save feature in there that is enabled on laptops.

does it happen with any other games in vista ? or is it just for deusex ?


----------



## Rin7 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey,

yes, this seems the only game this happened with. 
I was trying to change the graphics driver to "3dfx Glide for Windows" and I get a message that glide2x.dll could not be found before the game started up so I didn't bother to test play it.
But well, I was getting desperate and I was trying everything and it seems the game can be played at normal speed at first in this, although the graphics are lower and I can only seem to play it in a window...

Well at least I can still enjoy the gameplay, i guess, but I am still open to suggestions....


----------

